# Các thành phần dưỡng da cần tránh trong thời kỳ mang thai



## nusy (15/8/18)

Bạn có thể vô tình làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bản thân và em bé trong thời kỳ mang thai nếu tiếp xúc với các thành phần dưỡng da này.

Khỏe và đẹp cũng đồng nghĩa với việc thận trọng trong sử dụng các thành phần dưỡng da. Bình thường đã như vậy, nếu các nàng đang chuẩn bị làm mẹ thì sự thận trọng còn cần tăng lên gấp nhiều lần. Một số thành phần tuy có nhiều tác dụng tốt nhưng có thể làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mẹ và bé.



​
Vậy những thành phần đó là gì? Bạn hãy cùng chúng tôi trang bị kiến thức nhé!

*BENZOYL PEROXIDE*
Mặc dù thành phần này rất hiệu quả trong trị mụn nhưng các bác sĩ khuyên bạn không nên sử dụng Benzoyl Peroxide trong quá trình mang thai. Theo Cục Quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ FDA, Benzoyl Peroxide thuộc nhóm C nghĩa là có tiềm ẩn nguy cơ gây hại đến thai nhi.

*HƯƠNG LIỆU*
Hương liệu trong mỹ phẩm thường bao gồm các thành phần độc hại như paraben, các dẫn xuất benzene, aldehydes…các chất có mối quan hệ mật thiết với ung thư và các bệnh liên quan đến hệ thần kinh. Để phòng tránh, bạn nên đọc kỹ thành phần và chú ý đến các cái tên khác nhau của hương liệu như parfum, perfume, linalool, limonene, eugenol, citronellol, geraniol và cinnamal. Ngay cả sản phẩm dán nhãn không hương liệu cũng có thể chứa một trong những thành phần trên.




​*HYDROQUINONE*
Thành phần dưỡng da hydroquinon được chứng minh là có hiệu quả trong loại bỏ các đốm nâu và làn da không đều màu. Tuy nhiên, các nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng mặc dù chưa có tác hại rõ rằng nhưng lượng hóa chất thấm qua da và đi vào máu khi bôi hydroquinon là khá lớn, lên tới 45% lượng sản phẩm. Với lượng hóa chất khó kiểm soát như vậy, bạn nên ngưng sử dụng ngay để đảm bảo sức khỏe của cả bản thân và em bé.

*RETINOIDS*
Tưởng chừng là người bạn thân của mọi làn da nhưng retinoids cũng là thành phần dưỡng da phải tránh khi bạn đang mang bầu. Các bác sĩ thậm chí còn khuyên bạn không nên cố gắng có thai khi đang sử dụng retinoids vì chất này có thể làm biến dạng thai nhi đang phát triển. Trong mỹ phẩm, bạn có thể phát hiện thành phần này dưới nhiều cái tên khác nhau như retinoic acid, retinyl palmitate, retinaldehyde, adapalene, tretinoin, tazarotene và isotretinoin.



​
*SALICYLIC ACID*
Mặc dù chưa có nghiên cứu chỉ ra tác hại của thuốc bôi chứa salicylic acid khi mang thai nhưng bác sĩ Arielle N.B. Kauvar, giám đốc Viện Da liễu và Thẩm mỹ Laser New York cho biết thuốc uống chứa salicylic acid có thể gây chảy máu trong thai nhi. Chính vì vậy tốt nhất bạn nên sử dụng thành phần dưỡng da này thận trọng và có sự chỉ định của bác sĩ.

*THÀNH PHẦN CHỐNG NẮNG HÓA HỌC*
Các thành phần như avobenzone, homosalate, octisalate, octocrylene, oxybenzone, oxtinoxate, menthyl anthranilate và oxtocrylene trong kem chống nắng hóa học chưa được chứng nhận 100% an toàn bởi Cục Quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ FDA. Phụ nữ mang thai tốt nhất nên sử dụng kem chống nắng vật lý có chứa zinc oxide và titanium oxide. Tuy chưa có nghiên cứu nào chỉ ra rõ ràng các tác hại nhưng sức khỏe của mẹ và bé là rất quan trọng, không nên có sự liều lĩnh.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

